# Pest control



## yogasarah (Mar 4, 2020)

I need to spray specter 2sc in my garden and I can't decide which backpack sprayer should I pick. I need one that could last longer than one season.

Will chapin like this will be enough? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FPUHEE/ or is it better to invest some money in this electric one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C814RC4/? I've read here https://www.backyardstyle.com/best-backpack-sprayer/ that first will probably be enough.

Would be glad if you share your experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jed1124 (Mar 4, 2020)

I do a lot of spraying with back packs and the Chapman or something similar in price will serve you well. Just keep all the screens clean and flush with clean water when you are done.

What insects are you spraying Specter 2c for?


----------



## yogasarah (Mar 5, 2020)

Jed1124 said:


> I do a lot of spraying with back packs and the Chapman or something similar in price will serve you well. Just keep all the screens clean and flush with clean water when you are done.
> 
> What insects are you spraying Specter 2c for?


Ants and bugs


----------



## ATpro (Mar 5, 2020)

I use the 20v Battery powered 4 gal. Chapin Backpack Sprayer. Need to get the 20v and not the 24v because the 20v uses a Black & Decker battery which you can buy extra batteries cheap and the battery will fit most Black & Decker products also. I bought 2 - 4a batteries for mine, I use it on the fire line with water to control the fire line as needed.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q03MMDO/ref=emc_b_5_ihttps://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q03MMDO/ref=emc_b_5_i


----------



## CacaoBoy (Mar 5, 2020)

I do a lot of spraying. If I have more spraying to do that what a manual pump backpack sprayer can handle I use a 25 gallon tank with 12v motor carried on my tractor or UTV. For backpacks I have two Solo sprayers, one for herbicides and one for fertilizers, insecticides, and any other chemicals that will not kill plants. They are more expensive than the Chapin, but worth the cost. https://www.amazon.com/Solo-475-B-D...+sprayer&qid=1583440179&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-10

When getting a hand pump backpack you are better off getting one with a diaphram pump rather than a piston. Diaphrams are more versatile -- they can handle powders disolved in water while a piston should only be used with things that were always a liquid. And diaphrams have less that is likely to go wrong and are easier to rebuild if they do fail. The description of that Chapin does not specify what type of pump it has.

When carrying a backpack sprayer, regardless of type, you should wear a waterproof cape. They all will spill some of whatever is in them and you want to prevent the chemicals from being absorbed by your skin. If you doubt this, put some dye in the tank next time and see what ends up on your shirt to soak into your skin.


----------



## ATH (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a battery powered Field King:


Amazon.com



and like the manual pump much better:





Amazon.com : Field King Max 190348 Backpack Sprayer for Professionals Applying Herbicides , White , 4 gallon : Lawn And Garden Sprayers : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Field King Max 190348 Backpack Sprayer for Professionals Applying Herbicides , White , 4 gallon : Lawn And Garden Sprayers : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Not saying manual pumps are always better, but between those 2, the manual:
*Is lighter
*Sprays further
*Uses all of what is in the tank (battery pump leaves about a quart that it won't suck out.
*Has a more comfortable harness

Neither have leaked on me. I went through hundreds of gallons over the last year of herbicide with dye and neither leaked. Not that they can't or won't...just saying they didn't.


----------

